# Facebook



## debodun (Feb 18, 2021)

Is Facebook falling out of popularity. Doesn't seem as active as it was 3 or 4 years ago. Maybe it's just my contacts. I used to get 20 - 25 posts a day on my timeline. Now it's 3 or 4 a day.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 18, 2021)

i don't hardly bother with mine.


----------



## bowmore (Feb 18, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i don't hardly bother with mine.


Agreed! The thing that bothers me the most is those "People you might know" pictures. They have names in Hindi, Cyrillic,  Hebrew, etc. My Facebook entertainment is deleting them all


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 18, 2021)

yes i'd like to know who they think i might know in Istanbul.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 18, 2021)

I try to look at the quality of the content over the quantity and IMO the quality is not improving.

I'll stick with it to stay in touch with family and old friends.

 If they move on I'll follow the herd_.

“If all you do is follow the herd, you’ll just be stepping in poop all day.”— Wayne W. Dyer  _


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 18, 2021)

*I think so. I actually only keep mine for a couple reasons...the few games I play, and the not in real life friends I have made.  Otherwise I could take it or leave it*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

Have you seen the reports about Facebook and the Australian Government?... it's got many western countries up in arms today in support of Australia and against FB...

*Facebook is facing mounting criticism after it blocked news content in Australia amid a dispute with the government over a planned law.*
The law will force tech giants to pay for news content on their platforms.
Facebook says the legislation "fundamentally misunderstands" its relationship with publishers.
But politicians, publishers and rights groups in several countries have accused it of bullying, and raised concerns over access to information.
Under Facebook's new rules, Australian users are blocked from viewing and sharing local and international news, while local publishers are restricted from sharing or posting any links on their pages.

Australia vs tech firms: What’s this row about? 
News publishers fight tech giants for better deals
Several government health and emergency pages were also blocked, but Facebook later said this was a mistake and many of these pages are now back online.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 18, 2021)

There was a time when social media had the same impact as television when that media became affordable for all. My wife and I married in 1968, we went years, decades probably, without a TV. In the early years we thought that we might be good enough at ballroom dancing to turn professional. Two things about that changed our minds, the money that dancers earned, (not a lot,) and there comes a time when, no matter how many hours and however much training, you need that extra bit of talent, so we called time on professional dancing, but continued as enthusiastic amateurs. Back then, dancing consumed our lives, we travelled to shows and ballrooms a great deal and when we weren't doing that we were training, rehearsing or choreographing a new routine. There just wasn't enough hours in the day, hence the absence of a television.

When friends today ask do we Tweet, do Facebook or any of the other popular social media sites, we just ask, what's the point? If you want to get in touch, pick up the phone. Not being on popular social media is like the days when we didn't have a TV. Back then we learned to deflect the question: "Did you watch so & so, last night?" It's much the same with social media, we just deflect the questions.

Are we dinosaurs? Well we don't feel like we are missing anything. Let me give you an example, one of our friends celebrated her birthday a week ago. In the envelope with her card was a long letter, moaning about lockdown and how much we are missing her and her husband and the rest of our social group of friends. The lady called today, she was on the phone to my wife for the best part of two hours, it was wonderful and a great therapy, much better than letting the world know on social media.

This forum is, of course, a social media site. I joined it after lurking on various forums. Spats seem endemic of forums, but not here, the tolerance makes for a happy environment. My wife has her dressmaking to keep her occupied and I write letters. Posting on here is much the same as writing a letter. But one day will come, when we can cast off this plague, and I can't wait for it to happen.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 18, 2021)

Will Mark be singing............(substitute two words, you'll know which)


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 18, 2021)

I was on Facebook when my daughter and family were posting. My daughter is very political and left when some of her views were blocked. She kept the account but only uses messenger  to post things to me. 
I don't mind I didn't care much for what was being posted by others who I didn't really know. 
Close family and friends get phone calls or messages and texts. 
I prefer face to face but these days its out of the question.


----------



## kburra (Feb 18, 2021)

Agreed! The thing that bothers me the most is those "People you might know" pictures. They have names in Hindi, Cyrillic,  Hebrew, etc. My Facebook entertainment is deleting them all
*Simple turn off the"People you might know"option*!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2021)

I never belonged to facebook, or intend to join.  From what I've seen of it, I have no interest.  My family or friends just send an email now and then if they have some news or want to share a photo.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 18, 2021)

kburra said:


> Agreed! The thing that bothers me the most is those "People you might know" pictures. They have names in Hindi, Cyrillic,  Hebrew, etc. My Facebook entertainment is deleting them all
> *Simple turn off the"People you might know"option*!


How do you turn that off? It always comes back.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 18, 2021)

I use Facebook and find it okay as you can "unfollow" any people you want to and still have them as friends and they won't know.  I have done that for a lot of people when I got tired of some of their political rantings over and over and over and over...geez give it a break already!

I don't like the tons of ads on there for things they've spied on you shopping for.  I already bought that I'm thinking.  You can also stop certain ads from appearing and I've done that.

I do have some friends and family on there and like to keep the relationships going so that's why I go there.  I also belong to some great FB groups where they do not allow nasty comments.  One of them is a Bird group and some are age-specific groups.  I enjoy those a lot.


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 18, 2021)

I do belong to a couple of Facebook groups for hobbies I enjoy so I check it occasionally. I use messenger occasionally to keep in touch with a few people. I don't post much and have had to unfollow some people who really were ranting on and on about politics.


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

I can't be bothered with it, way too restrictive, and now they are censoring news media here in Australia.
Fascist Book is not my cup of tea.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 18, 2021)

*I think I use Facebook mostly to communicate with family and friends.  It is not all that exciting to me and I get annoyed with people who are still going on with political views.  So, I put them on unfollow.   I have a few on 'block' too.  *


----------



## officerripley (Feb 18, 2021)

I've never been on Fb but friends that are tell me that their kids (and in some cases, grandkids) are always making fun of Fb, saying it's now known as the "Grandma site."


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 18, 2021)

officerripley said:


> I've never been on Fb but friends that are tell me that their kids (and in some cases, grandkids) are always making fun of Fb, saying it's now known as the "Grandma site."


I just said the same thing to my husband today!


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 18, 2021)

I only joined Facebook when my 2 grandsons joined to make sure they were safe. Since joining I have met family members (cousins) I never knew. I don't find it very interesting anymore.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 18, 2021)

I am on FB but hardly ever post.  I keep up with a few friends that are many miles away and a couple of nieces that are far away.  I used it a lot when one of the nieces was doing missionary work with her husband in Africa.  It was a fast way to "speak" with her and keep up with her twins!


----------



## Jules (Feb 18, 2021)

I belong to a few special interest groups.  

The one group that I read but never comment on is the local FB group.  Lots of local information.  Also I learned of people who I have absolutely no respect for and will never ever frequent their businesses.


----------



## kburra (Feb 18, 2021)

BEST thing since sliced bread, would not live without it!!


----------



## kburra (Feb 18, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> How do you turn that off? It always comes back.......When the peole you might know appears next time,above any of the pictures,click the three small dots and Choose *Hide,      Why you get so many as others do also is beacause your Location is ON...need to go to settings to disable this feature.*


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 18, 2021)

on facebook or the computer?


----------



## kburra (Feb 18, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> on facebook or the computer?


On Facebook when the banner with all the pictures of "People you might know" appears ,above any picture will see three small dots. click that


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 18, 2021)

ok. next time it pops up i'll look for it thanks.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 18, 2021)

I think Facebook is one of those things that have their uses, but you have to be very careful with. Mark Whatisname is the ruler of his own little kingdom and the power has rather gone to his head.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 19, 2021)

I run two groups and play a few games.  I have good friends and family on there, but for the news feed, it is boring.


----------



## Mike (Feb 19, 2021)

It was in the newspapers here yesterday, for being silly,
there is a dish in Birmingham, England, called Faggots
and Peas, they have threatened a group of women in
that area who have a group, of being banned if they
don't stop using inappropriate language in their discussion,
they were swapping the recipe, a Faggot is a meatball made
from offal.

Mike.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 19, 2021)

Although a semi-nerd from way back (e.g., put self through college working with big IBM computers in the early 1960's), I use neither Facebook nor Twitter.  It seems like much of what you see and read on these "social" platforms is often a mixture of "let's pretend" and "look at me and my stuff" virtual behavior.  Personally, I prefer real contact., which is admittedly more difficult these days.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 19, 2021)

I belong to several forums on Facebook. Have been with them for years and enjoy the chatter and pictures. I spend way to much time on Facebook, but I’ve had a lot of time on my hands lately. COVID...I post many pictures daily and receive many comments on my posts. Some bad, mostly good. I stay away from the politics and other garbage.


----------



## debodun (Mar 2, 2021)

Today I logged in but can't post anything to my timeline or access anyone else's.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 2, 2021)

Haven't been on Facebook for 6 months.  Got fed up with those awful cats dancing, dogs driving cars & young people holding bottles of beer up to the cameras.  Never been on Twitter but heard Donnie Trump loved it.  Waiting for my daughter to come out this month  completely delete my Facebook account.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> Haven't been on Facebook for 6 months.  Got fed up with those awful cats dancing, dogs driving cars & young people holding bottles of beer up to the cameras.  Never been on Twitter but heard Donnie Trump loved it.  Waiting for my daughter to come out this month  completely delete my Facebook account.


I only go there to see the cats & dogs


----------



## debodun (Mar 2, 2021)

It's better now. Just one of those ubiquitous glitches.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 22, 2021)

kburra said:


> Agreed! The thing that bothers me the most is those "People you might know" pictures. They have names in Hindi, Cyrillic,  Hebrew, etc. My Facebook entertainment is deleting them all
> *Simple turn off the"People you might know"option*!


i will have you know...i FINALLY found that frickin setting. lol! it was buried in the settings section. the dots never worked.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 22, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I belong to several forums on Facebook. Have been with them for years and enjoy the chatter and pictures. I spend way to much time on Facebook, but I’ve had a lot of time on my hands lately. COVID...I post many pictures daily and receive many comments on my posts. Some bad, mostly good. I stay away from the politics and other garbage.


any of those forums? any good on there?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 22, 2021)

No, I'm not on Facebook, Instagram or Twitter. I was going to create a profile on Facebook until I read the Terms and Conditions and got to the part where it said that they have the right to use public IP content you post on a worldwide basis.

If I want to get in touch with family or friends I have a phone, encrypted mail service or we have video conversations.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> any of those forums? any good on there?


Depends on what you are looking for. One is my hometown forum, another is gun laws and concealed carry in Florida. Another is historical Florida, etc.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 22, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> No, I'm not on Facebook, Instagram or Twitter. I was going to create a profile on Facebook until I read the Terms and Conditions and got to the part where it said that they have the right to use public IP content you post on a worldwide basis.
> 
> If I want to get in touch with family or friends I have a phone, encrypted mail service or we have video conversations.


Maybe I misunderstand you Glowworn, but you can set your profile for friends and family only. Not worldwide.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 22, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Maybe I misunderstand you Glowworn, but you can set your profile for friends and family only. Not worldwide.


No, I wasn't referring to personal settings, Facebook have the right to use material worldwide which is why I'd never create an account.

This is an extract from their Terms of Service

3. The permissions you give us
We need certain permissions from you to provide our services:

Permission to use content you create and share:Some content that you share or upload, such as photos or videos, may be protected by intellectual property laws.

You own the intellectual property rights (things like copyright or trademarks) in any such content that you create and share on Facebook and the other Facebook Company Productsyou use. Nothing in these Terms takes away the rights you have to your own content. You are free to share your content with anyone else, wherever you want.

However, to provide our services we need you to give us some legal permissions (known as a ‘license’) to use this content. This is solely for the purposes of providing and improving our Products and services as described in Section 1 above.

Specifically, when you share, post, or upload content that is covered by intellectual property rights on or in connection with our Products, _*you grant us a non-exclusive, transferable, sub-licensable, royalty-free, and worldwide license to host, use, distribute, modify, run, copy, publicly perform or display, translate, and create derivative works of your content (consistent with your privacy and application settings).*_ This means, for example, that if you share a photo on Facebook, you give us permission to store, copy, and share it with others (again, consistent with your settings) such as service providers that support our service or other Facebook Products you use.This license will end when your content is deleted from our systems.
https://www.facebook.com/terms.php


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 22, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Depends on what you are looking for. One is my hometown forum, another is gun laws and concealed carry in Florida. Another is historical Florida, etc.


Oh. I tried their over 50s groups but they were awful.


----------



## debodun (Mar 22, 2021)

I belong to several antique and vintage china and glassware groups. They are sometime helpful _identifying_ items. Very reluctant to give appraisals, though. Some groups even forbid mentioning prices. I wonder why that is.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 22, 2021)

Have no use for MyFaceSpaceBook. Thought it would be fun until my made-up name was rejected. Screw that.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 22, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Have no use for MyFaceSpaceBook. Thought it would be fun until my made-up name was rejected. Screw that.


umm...you couldn't give them an alias? i don't use my real name on there. lol!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 22, 2021)

They just wouldn't accept my nom de plume and, being stubborn, I got frustrated trying to come up with something I liked. So, once again, Screw that!"


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2021)

I get frustrated every time I log in to Facebook. It constantly freezes, so I rarely go there. Yet, I know people who seem to be constant users .. maybe it's my security settings. No matter, since I don't really like it much.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 22, 2021)

Just remembered long ago before the advent MyFaceSpaceBook there was something, maybe on Yahoo, where people could create their own websites. Scrolling through the numerous "under construction" pages where they obviously got bored and quit, I came across the ultimate "Me Me and All About Me". I stopped being interested at that point.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 22, 2021)

I really like Facebook ! 
 It is how I keep in contact with my friends and family, most of whom live in Washington State, or Idaho, and I seldom travel that far to actually visit. 
We all have Apple devices, so we do sometimes use FaceTime or just chat with iMessages.

One of the things that I love about Facebook, is all of the groups that you can join. I belong to some political groups, some health and diet groups, some history groups, and some that are for north Idaho, to keep me up to date on news out there.

I have unfollowed everyone on my friend list except for my 3 kids, so I do not get all of the jokes and trivia that gets posted, and I just go to their timeline and check out how people are doing. I do get the list of people they think I might know, but I mostly ignore it.

I also have a Twitter account, but I use that basically to follow political information, and news updates.


----------



## chic (Mar 22, 2021)

I did like facebook but find it is way too censored now for my taste. Free speech is dying on social media.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 24, 2021)

I quit Facebook last October.  The hatred on there over politics and covid was pulling me into a downward spiral, so I ditched it, plus every bit of social media, news stations, magazines, etc. and I have been the happiest of campers ever since


----------



## Jules (Mar 24, 2021)

I belong to some humour groups.  They’re always good for laughs.  One group is for ‘naughty’ jokes, so if you’re a prude and complain you get kicked out.  They’re not filthy, just naughty.


----------



## hawkdon (Mar 24, 2021)

I was on Facebook a few months, then during a brain fart I 
screwed up and deleted it, and could not get my password...now they want me to i.d. myself somehow...any ideas anyone?....thanks....


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 24, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> I was on Facebook a few months, then during a brain fart I
> screwed up and deleted it, and could not get my password...now they want me to i.d. myself somehow...any ideas anyone?....thanks....


If the acct. is important to you then I would ID yourself.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 24, 2021)

Blast Facebook, it will not load my games today.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Jules (Mar 24, 2021)

Learned today that a fellow I know is near the end.  

Another person who I know indirectly is battling cancer.  What a fight.


----------



## asp3 (Mar 24, 2021)

I look at Facebook multiple times a day most days.  Besides friends and family I also follow bands and some publications.  I still like it.  It seems to have taken care of having too many "sponsored products" because I rarely see those these days.  For a while that was getting to be too intrusive.


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 24, 2021)

never had a Facebook account. Don't EVER plan on getting one either.


----------

